# Créer des modèles dans mail



## Museforever (22 Septembre 2007)

Bonjour à tous.

Je vend pas mal en ligne et je cherche à créer un modèle d'email dans lequel je n'aurais plus que le numéro de colis à compléter (le message indiquerai l'adresse du site pour suivre le colis etc ...).

J'utilise mail, mais je ne trouve pas cette fonction.

Je vous remercie d'avance.


----------



## Alycastre (22 Septembre 2007)

Sujet déjà traité récemment ... Fonction recherche ...
Deux solutions: 
- enregistrer un mail dans " Brouillon"
- dans les prefs de Mail, enregistrer une signature, avec ton texte ...


----------



## Museforever (23 Septembre 2007)

J'ai cherché mais je n'ai pas trouvé désolé ...

Quelqu'un pourrait me conseiller sur un autre client mail sur mac qui gère les modèles ?


----------



## Alycastre (23 Septembre 2007)

Museforever a dit:


> J'ai cherché mais je n'ai pas trouvé désolé ...
> 
> Quelqu'un pourrait me conseiller sur un autre client mail sur mac qui gère les modèles ?



Ben si tu abandonnes aussi facilement .... te reste plus qu'à attendre Leopard ....


----------



## pascalformac (23 Septembre 2007)

Autre truc plus simple que brouillons
(truc brouillons  que j'avais d&#233;j&#224; donn&#233


pr&#233;parer des mod&#232;les A B C

Se les envoyer &#224; soi m&#234;me ( un message par mod&#232;le)  message A
message B etc

ces messages expedi&#233;s  ( et  /ou recus) on les classe  dans une BAL d&#233;di&#233;e ( modeles)

et en cas de besoin :  on fait une r&#233;expedition ou redirection  ou un copier coller rapide


par ailleurs  il y  des plugs

et sinon tu te construis des script ( Applescript -automator)


----------



## Museforever (23 Septembre 2007)

En fait pour ce que j'ai à faire créer des signatures me suffit.

Merci pour votre aide !


----------

